# Microsoft reveals the next-gen Xbox console name as the "Series X"



## Zense (Dec 13, 2019)

The visuals in the trailer looked good, but personally I can't help but feel that the reveal was a bit underwhelming. I was hoping for more. At least there's a disk reader, that'll make those physical copy guys happy.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Dec 13, 2019)

Well, they're certainly trying something different with that design. Makes you wonder why pretty much all of the consoles in the past 30 years were basically just rectangles.

Edit: I just realized that people might start calling it the Xbox SX. That would be pretty ironic given TX's fame in the original Xbox days and the fact that their most recent line of products are all "SX." Maybe its slogan will be "Rocking the console market in 2020 and beyond!".


----------



## Xzi (Dec 13, 2019)

That is about the ugliest piece of hardware I've ever seen.  I guess it does live up to the "box" title, though.


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 13, 2019)

Just stop microsoft....


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> That is about the ugliest piece of hardware I've ever seen.  I guess it does live up to the "box" title, though.



Looks like a low-end PC tower


----------



## wormdood (Dec 13, 2019)

This is the closest xbox has ever been to being a literal box here is hoping they fix that with a slim/elite/lite version at some point


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Dec 13, 2019)

oh cool, let's pretend I wanted this....welll....it sure are shit isn't going to fit under my TV or in the entertainment stand I have, so that's great.
this isn't a PC, make it horizontal, not vertical!

it does look cool, i will admit that, but it's a console, primarily for TVs, it should be able to fit into most stands, not some. my PC is next to my stand because of course it won't fit but where is this SUPPOSED to go?


----------



## Chary (Dec 13, 2019)

Man, that's some heavy competition. 

..Not for the PlayStation 5. I mean for the Wii U and the Xbox One. Now they have a competitor for one of the worst console names I've seen.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2019)

it's literally 2 gamecubes stacked ontop of eachother


----------



## wormdood (Dec 13, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> it's literally 2 gamecubes stacked ontop of eachother


I can see the memes in my head already


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 13, 2019)

May as well throw Windows on it and call it the Xbox PC


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2019)

I like the idea and the design personally, making it basically a PC in all but name is fine by me, especially when it basically is at this point. 

...but definitely not interested in it myself, seeing how they're probably going to port all their first party titles to PC (and on Steam, no less), so that whole platform will be a hard pass for me.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 13, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I like the idea and the design personally, making it basically a PC in all but name is fine by me, especially when it basically is at this point.


Yeah it's not so much an issue that it looks like a mini ITX tower, but even then there are a thousand less plain and boxy-looking options.

For example:



Spoiler












or



Spoiler











Or hell, at least include a handle:



Spoiler


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 13, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> it's literally 2 gamecubes stacked ontop of eachother




if only it were.

I remember being at my friend Paul's, in Spring of '87 I think. We'd all just gotten back to school (undergrad) after Spring Break, and Paul was the first among us to get an NES so we all converged on his place. I remember we played SMB, RC Pro Am, and Prince of Persia that day. Those are the ones I remember, anyway. It was probably Saturday or Sunday before classes started back up, there was beer and bong hits going round, about 8 guys and a few girlfriends, a really good day. The graphics on the NES were mind blowing for us ... we'd seen better at the arcades, but not on a home system. For most of us then, the Atari 2600 was our last console, so yeah ... mind blowing it was. Someone said something like, "Just imagine, one day computers are gonna get so good they'll make video games that look like it's real. That's gonna fuckin' rule!" And everyone agreed, except Gary. "Nah. That'll suck." he said.

Gary was right.


----------



## Viri (Dec 13, 2019)

Microsoft be like, you bitched about the Xbone being a giant VCR?! Well, fuck you, take this!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Yeah it's not so much an issue that it looks like a mini ITX tower, but even then there are a thousand less plain and boxy-looking options.


I prefer minimalist designs for my hardware personally, I don't need fancy looking boxes with random ridges and edges that have no purpose other than to be "GAMING!!!" oriented. 

It's likely the main thing I'll hate about the PS5, assuming all those "leaks" look anything like the actual console.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Dec 13, 2019)

PCFX


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 13, 2019)

According to Microsoft, it’s backwards compatible with ALL Xbox consoles ever released which is a big win for people with big catalogues. Also, the D-pad from the elite controller is now standard which is nice for people who liked it. Only thing I’m not hot on is the name.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 13, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I prefer minimalist designs for my hardware personally, I don't need fancy looking boxes with random ridges and edges that have no purpose other than to be "GAMING!!!" oriented.
> 
> It's likely the main thing I'll hate about the PS5, assuming all those "leaks" look anything like the actual console.


It's a fine line to walk for sure, but I'd say stuff like PS4 and Switch manage to look minimalist without being uninspired and boring.  Series X just looks like a square Alexa.

I hadn't looked up those PS5 leaks before, and yeah, that's definitely way over the top.  I have a hard time believing it's real since it looks nothing like any of Sony's previous designs.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It's a fine line to walk for sure, but I'd say stuff like PS4 and Switch manage to look minimalist without being uninspired and boring.  Series X just looks like a square Alexa.
> 
> I hadn't looked up those PS5 leaks before, and yeah, that's definitely way over the top.  I have a hard time believing it's real since it looks nothing like any of Sony's previous designs.


That’s the confirmed Dev kit. Don’t worry, the PS4 Dev kit looks nothing like the PS4 so  you don’t have to worry about PS5


----------



## Harsky (Dec 13, 2019)

Did Microsoft get their design notes from the monolith in 2001: Space Odyssey?


----------



## Zense (Dec 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It's a fine line to walk for sure, but I'd say stuff like PS4 and Switch manage to look minimalist without being uninspired and boring.  Series X just looks like a square Alexa.
> 
> I hadn't looked up those PS5 leaks before, and yeah, that's definitely way over the top.  I have a hard time believing it's real since it looks nothing like any of Sony's previous designs.


I believe those leaks are real but are from the Dev console so not really representative. If not then Sony might've topped Microsoft on this one.


----------



## jahmane (Dec 13, 2019)

Microsoft is running out of names. I guarantee you they wanted to call it the Xbox X. Really, they f'd up when they made another "Xbox".
Imagine name like these: Microsoft 360, Microsoft Magine, Microsoft Scarlet


----------



## Josshy0125 (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh goddamnit. Another shit name.


----------



## Costello (Dec 13, 2019)

Wow that is very imaginative congrats Microsoft !
There will be no competition in the next gen. I dont see for what possible reason gamers would buy an XSX over a PS5.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 13, 2019)

Nice pc tow...wait, this is there actual next console....? what?


----------



## MiiJack (Dec 13, 2019)

Xbox Se. X has joined the chat 
Now I want a new SSX game.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Dec 13, 2019)

As a main xbox console user. The name is not very good. For me I'm up to date on the information, but for other less informed parents getting something for their kids. It feels like it'll be a wii/wiiu issue where they could be unsure what the difference Xbox one X and Series X is. Luckily the design is obviously different so that could be a good way for less informed people to kind of grasp the difference.

They could have chosen a better name


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2019)

What a dumb name, everyone is going to abbreviate it as SeX, X:SeX or Xbox:SeX
Even if you write XSX it will always be ecks ass'ecks phonetically 

The whole game awards feels like another Microsoft e3 presentation, with a lot of talking and the occasional trailers starting with a "world premiere" announcement

Not to mention that TGA is only a good place to unveil a new console if you want the reception to be lukewarm and underwhelming


----------



## zoogie (Dec 13, 2019)

It looks like 2 Gamecubes duct-taped together!


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 13, 2019)

Slowly moving into the PC tower form factor I see.

Well, I guess xbox 10 was a bit boring. But Series X is a bit confusing. Xbox S, Xbox X, and now Xbox Series X! Which nooooo one will call Xbox SX. nahhhhhhh. totally not going to be a confusing mess for consumers at all. /s 

At least I hope they take the opportunity to have a UI which isn't obtuse as hell.


----------



## SammyP6 (Dec 13, 2019)

makes me think of one of those mac desktops. i guess itll go sideways for everyone who plays on a tv


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 13, 2019)

On a serious note, does anyone else get a bit of a Wii U vibe from the name? I have a bad feeling this is gonna flop hard when it comes to people telling whether it is actually a new system or just another addition of the XBOX One.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 13, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> On a serious note, does anyone else get a bit of a Wii U vibe from the name? I have a bad feeling this is gonna flop hard when it comes to people telling whether it is actually a new system or just another addition of the XBOX One.


Oh it'll flop, but more because it has zero exclusives than for any other reason.  Xbox One was also a terrible name.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Dec 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Oh it'll flop, but more because it has zero exclusives than for any other reason.  Xbox One was also a terrible name.


Cuz they don't have 15 some studios working on games for them?


----------



## SaffronXL (Dec 13, 2019)

OK Microsoft, you give your consoles stupid names as an ironic reflection on the rigid sequential development that game generations should be defined by the quality and content of games and not by an arbitrary numeric value that can't express subjective values. We get it, you're very deep, whatever, can we just have names that aren't so ridiculously confusing?


----------



## SS4 (Dec 13, 2019)

So its literally a box . . . An X box . . . I mean their design seems to have been inspired by bricks since the first console . . .
Reminds me of the NES vs Famicom design since westerner like big bulky thing they made the NES into a big brick to apparently win over westerners as they would want a thing like that in their living room beside their VHS . . .


----------



## Xzi (Dec 13, 2019)

DarkCrudus said:


> Cuz they don't have 15 some studios working on games for them?


Most of which will be on PS5, all of which will be on PC.  Of course, PC sales benefit Microsoft as well, but it's going to eat into the Se:X's sales numbers regardless.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 13, 2019)

Someone should of told Microsoft look read out the alphabet 100 times but without saying x and now think of a name


----------



## MrCokeacola (Dec 13, 2019)

Already cleaning out my fridge!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2019)

*looks at name*
*rubs the bridge of my nose*
Oh for the love of.... CAN THEY NAME NOTHING NORMALLY?!


----------



## Jayro (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm calling it the XboxSeX, for short. The 9/11 memes will be lit this year!


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 13, 2019)

i wonder if the Xbox SX will actually open in the back to upgrade the ssd and maybe the cpu/gpu


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Dec 13, 2019)

This comes the generation of weird-looking consoles


----------



## Chizko (Dec 13, 2019)

It rectangular and has a weird name....but it be called Xbox and the mini PC style can be put in the floor...


----------



## fvig2001 (Dec 13, 2019)

Wow I guess they didn't really think of people with smaller shelves. I guess they want the Xbox on the floor or behind the TV cabinet. I personally don't care for the Xbox given my awful experiences with Xbox One X.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 13, 2019)

At first I thought it was a mobile phone from behind.


----------



## wiired24 (Dec 13, 2019)

It's almost as if Phil Spencer got together with a bunch of people in a room and said "Pitch me the worst console design you can think of" oh and lets call it the "Series X" because that's not confusing to consumers at all.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 13, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> On a serious note, does anyone else get a bit of a Wii U vibe from the name? I have a bad feeling this is gonna flop hard when it comes to people telling whether it is actually a new system or just another addition of the XBOX One.



that's what I thought of as well.


----------



## Godofcheese (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks like a pc case.
And where do they want us to have this?
Sure not going to fit in in any TV furniture.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey I’ve seen this one before!


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 13, 2019)

Hope you can lay this thing on its side or else i definitely won't be getting one as i'd have no where to put it - Swing and a miss 
Also you with a name you either need something punchy and memorable or something that continues the lineage of a line and let's face it MS had no chance at the latter and have stuffed up the formar


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 13, 2019)

Well it looks like an external hdd but aslong it can provide us with flexible games even jrpg support I wouldn't care about how it looks


----------



## grey72 (Dec 13, 2019)

Dunkey was right, Microsoft is run by ants, no human would name it that.

The design I'm fine with tho


----------



## Paulsar99 (Dec 13, 2019)

Good job ms. The name isn't confusing at all. Lol!


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 13, 2019)

We already have the Xbox One X. This name isn't doing them any favors in convincing people this is an actual new system. It's the Wii U 2. 

Honestly, they should have called it the Xbox 5 and called it a day.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 13, 2019)

I like it, it's built as a computer meaning good cooling. Rather have a long looking brick that stays cool than probably the way Sony it will be doing being slick, small and generate a ton more heat


----------



## zoogie (Dec 13, 2019)

Ericzander said:


> We already have the Xbox One X. This name isn't doing them any favors in convincing people this is an actual new system. It's the Wii U 2.
> 
> Honestly, they should have called it the Xbox 5 and called it a day.


I don't think "X series" as an exact name will apply to this or any other specific console.
The rumor going around that they will introduce multple SKUs (basic and pro) seems to support this.

They will likely use the naming convention Xbox X<something> with every system in this generation, or even further.
Examples might be: Xbox X2, Xbox Xpro, Xbox XS, Xbox X720, Xbox X10, etc.

I'm also not entirely convinced that this will be anything like the final design in either name or form. They could be test marketing ideas on the public to avoid a fiasco like the Xbox One launch. With a year to go, they have time to make changes.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Dec 13, 2019)

I like that I can place this case on my desk without taking too much space but wtf is with microsofts naming convention


----------



## Espen84 (Dec 13, 2019)

Dell, guessing I am the only one who liked it.  Looked good, and promising. Hope they do good this generation. And give Sony a good run for they're money. I feel like xbox reallly trie to give gamers value for their money. With game pass, play anywhere and so on.. so hope they have some good games lined up.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2019)

As someone suffering from mental illness I can understand how difficult it can be and sympathize with the designer.

But that's no excuse for token hiring a clinically retarded person for a designer job they're clearly not suited for and will cost the company millions as noone wants to buy new furniture when they could buy a console that actually fits in their living room setup and doesn't trigger their xb360 dpad ptsd.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> That is about the ugliest piece of hardware I've ever seen.  I guess it does live up to the "box" title, though.





the_randomizer said:


> Looks like a low-end PC tower





Memoir said:


> May as well throw Windows on it and call it the Xbox PC





When I saw this thing on a thumbnail on ReviewTechUSA's channel (it came up in a recommendation, I didn't actually watch the video), this was literally my reaction. I texted one of my older brothers an article about it, and I'll have to wait until tomorrow to get his reaction, but for fucks sake, just call the damn thing the WindowsBox at this point. Before, they at least could say that they're using mobile chips to get away with it being called a console. Now? Running what is probably some soldered on variant of a Ryzen 2 CPU-and-GPU-In-One solution? Call it the WindowsBox, and make it to where you can use full on Windows, install emulators, everything that you can do on a PC, and then I'd be impressed. (And don't pull out like Sony did with Other OS when people use it to do things you don't want them to do. I mean, unless you want the hacking community to come knocking on your online service door...) And it'd be a better name. Seriously, they shot themselves in the foot with the 360, went "umm...uhhh..." with the XBone, and now, we have Xbox Series X? Are they going to give, like, 3 options for people to choose from, kind of like with the Steam Machines (I'm genuinely curious, do those still receive software updates, and how well do they hold up with games with Steam Proton? I only ask because setting up anything non-Ubuntu seems to have led to some pretty mixed results, and it feels like I'd have to dedicate a whole half of a year to get everything setup how I want it with Linux compared to Windows 10, with its warts and all) which ended up confusing people?

As for the PS5's design, what we've seen so far is only the devkit. Even that looks more console-esque and entertainment center friendly than this. With the Series X (just call it the Xbox SX and hope people don't think you're trying to tell them about some sort of weird Xbox One fanfiction where the Xbox One S and the Xbox One X fuse together or some shit), it's like you'd have to set it alongside your entertainment center and be lucky if you don't have a carpeted floor.

And depending on how this console does, how many of these first-party "exclusives" are going to stay exclusive? Because KI3, Fable 1, and most notably the Halo Master Chief Collection are on Steam, (with the latter receiving PC ports of the games in chronological order) which isn't a service owned by Microsoft!

About the only thing good is maybe the controller? But if you're going to make the d-pad more like the Elite's disc d-pad, why not include six face buttons for fighting games, as I remember in a Linus Tech Tips review that Luke did when the Elite 1 was fresh that it was hands down the best d-pad for fighting games he's ever used, you'd think it'd be a perfect opportunity to put two more buttons on there, giving devs and players more buttons to work with for games, and fighting/arcade game players better ways to control their games, IMO? I know this is nitpicking, but as someone who's got all of their arcade games on all of their RetroArch setups pre-configured for both six and four face buttons + shoulder buttons if necessary, it'd make sticking to one set of remaps a whole lot simpler and easier. I love my 8bitdo M30s and the Fighting Commander controllers, but in spite of my BT adapter on my mITX mobo actually being reliable, I'd love it if I didn't have to depend on BT (especially Windows BT) for all of my wireless solutions or have to resort to using solutions that involve more potential trip hazards along the floor!


----------



## DKB (Dec 13, 2019)

Memes for this console are fucking corny. Christ. Shit is, it’s just a computer. Literally this time. Which is good. Ain’t buying it, but, good.


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Dec 13, 2019)

Is it just me or is this thing fucking huge?

Also, I called it like two months ago on how Microsoft's approach to nomenclature is just flat-out fucking crazy. I'm... somewhat glad I was right.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> you'd think it'd be a perfect opportunity to put two more buttons on there, giving devs and players more buttons to work with for games, and fighting/arcade game players better ways to control their games, IMO?


Bring back black and white face buttons from og Xbox. Problem solved.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 13, 2019)

YukidaruPunch said:


> Is it just me or is this thing fucking huge?
> 
> Also, I called it like two months ago on how Microsoft's approach to nomenclature is just flat-out fucking crazy. I'm... somewhat glad I was right.



I just figured out what the OG Xbox Classic will be called. It's not gonna be called the Xbox Classic. It's going to be the Xbox Resurrection, because it's not chronologically confusing enough! XD



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Snugglevixen said:


> Bring back black and white face buttons from og Xbox. Problem solved.



Either that, or C and Z. Hey, I can hate a console's design and all, but you make a good controller? If Google Stadia has taught us anything, that will get people buying it for their PCs, at least!


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Dec 13, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I just figured out what the OG Xbox Classic will be called. It's not gonna be called the Xbox Classic. It's going to be the Xbox Resurrection, because it's not chronologically confusing enough! XD



They could call it a different name in the West and in Japan! That won't make it confusing at all!

Call it the Xbox PlayStation in Japan! The Xbox PC-Engine in the West! Add an X to Asia, just because - and then rebrand it as the Xbox iQue X! The possibilities are endless!

God! Nomenclatures! How do they work??


----------



## Xzi (Dec 13, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> just call the damn thing the WindowsBox


I also would've accepted the "Xbox Box," though that might have had just as much sexual connotation as what they actually landed on: the Xbox SeX.



Silent_Gunner said:


> About the only thing good is maybe the controller?


At this point I'm honestly leaning toward the theory that Microsoft is only making another console to sell a new series of controllers to PC gamers.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I also would've accepted the "Xbox Box," though that might have had just as much sexual connotation as what they actually landed on: the Xbox SeX.
> 
> 
> At this point I'm honestly leaning toward the theory that Microsoft is only making another console to sell a new series of controllers to PC gamers.



Xbox Box would be like if I made a Friday The 13th movie called "Friday The 13th Day." (which kind of sounds like the 3rd Parasite Eve game's title)


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 13, 2019)

Even laying down it seems a bit big.


Xzi said:


> I also would've accepted the "Xbox Box,"


Xbox Squared?


----------



## Reploid (Dec 13, 2019)

Beyond confusing


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 13, 2019)

Design looks like a PC tower, which is an odd choice, but I don't hate it. Name is kinda a mouthful but at least it can't be shortened to something dumb like Xbone, i imagine it will just be shortened to XSX, which is alright by me.

Edit: and now I'm reading that shortened form aloud and realizing it sounds like Excess X... wow, kinda hard to not feel like its accidentally drawing attention to how large it is with that abbreviation.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 13, 2019)

MikaDubbz said:


> Design looks like a PC tower, which is an odd choice, but I don't hate it. Name is kinda a mouthful but at least it can't be shortened to something dumb like Xbone, i imagine it will just be shortened to XSX, which is alright by me.



I like XSEX better for obvious reasons...


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Dec 13, 2019)

just bought a 4k tv no way iam going to buy a 8k tv ! human eye cant even see the full 4k resolution 
8k 120fps is bs


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 13, 2019)

Terrible name and terrible design!


----------



## vincentx77 (Dec 13, 2019)

It's literally a black PC-FX, and not as cool because at least NEC had sense enough to put the optical drive on top instead of a slot side loader. And if Series X is really it's name, and someone doesn't talk sense into Microsoft between now and then, it'll probably sell about as well as the PC-FX did, too. No one is gonna know what it is.


----------



## DAZA (Dec 13, 2019)

My ears pricked up.. looks nice.. but lets see whats under the hood... Micosoft wont let us down, i think this is going to be a console worth having!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 13, 2019)

1st they make the xbox as big as a damn VCR and now they make it as big as a trash can. do mic have no idea on how to make things small like nintendo does?!! introducing the Trashbox X!


----------



## zoogie (Dec 13, 2019)

Memoir said:


> May as well throw Windows on it and call it the Xbox PC


You laugh but it would be a good idea.
Nice PC/Console hybrid with locked specs and included controller and marketed and tailored as a console first (it would run W10, but boot up to a console dashboard first). Yeah that could definitely work.

The only reason it won't ever happen is "muh piracy".


----------



## MrCokeacola (Dec 13, 2019)

MikaDubbz said:


> Design looks like a PC tower, which is an odd choice, but I don't hate it. Name is kinda a mouthful but at least it can't be shortened to something dumb like Xbone, i imagine it will just be shortened to XSX, which is alright by me.


Me and my friends are already calling it the SeX-box.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 13, 2019)

zoogie said:


> You laugh but it would be a good idea.
> Nice PC/Console hybrid with locked specs and included controller and marketed and tailored as a console first (it would run W10, but boot up to a console dashboard first). Yeah that could definitely work.
> 
> The only reason it won't ever happen is "muh piracy".



As if it wouldn't eventually occur already if hackers are talented enough! Hell, you can already run RetroArch on the XB1 by using the Developer Mode! I know, it's $100 (I think) to get that activated, but with the One X? I wonder how Dolphin runs on the thing, and how it compares to an Nvidia Shield TV...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 13, 2019)

good luck getting that FUGE monstrosity into your tv/entertainment cabinets they clearly don't even know the term minimization! why don't they just give up and call it a damn pc already 

edit they just updated the design!


----------



## uzimakiuchiha (Dec 13, 2019)

Oops wrong thread lol


----------



## smilodon (Dec 13, 2019)

It looks fine, just flip it if you want to put it in a tight space.


----------



## jahmane (Dec 13, 2019)

SS4 said:


> I mean their design seems to have been inspired by bricks since the first console . . .


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 13, 2019)

smilodon said:


> It looks fine, just flip it if you want to put it in a tight space.


and watch it overheat


----------



## jahmane (Dec 13, 2019)

Boxes
SoxBoxSex
XXXboxtentacion

Dont mind me, just making new Microsoft consoles...

ExBoxer
BoxBox X
Ballet Box S1
Xbox Crox


----------



## duwen (Dec 13, 2019)

I shall refer to this system as either the X-Oblong or, more likely, X-Box SuX.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2019)

I like the design.
It's better then me server haha.


----------



## HideoKojima (Dec 13, 2019)

So the latest Xbox is a PC tour


----------



## VitaType (Dec 13, 2019)

Series X? I hoped for the name XBox 4 just to mess with the people, but Series X is braindead enough to fit in there console naming scheme.



ChaosEternal said:


> Well, they're certainly trying something different with that design. Makes you wonder why pretty much all of the consoles in the past 30 years were basically just rectangles.


I think the idea was so that you can stack your console ontop of the other boxes under your TV (VHS player, later DVD and BluRay and this HDD recorders and such). I remind people beeing upset with the shape of the GameCube because it didn't fitted anymore nicely under the TV the same way...


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 13, 2019)

uzimakiuchiha said:


> Oops wrong thread lol


Who the hell uses cabinets like the ones you're talking about anyway these days. It's not the 80's anymore. Most have tv's hanging from the wall with tv cabinets beneath it with open air cube like holes. The entertainment setups you're talking about is something people used 20 years ago and more.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2019)

VitaType said:


> Series X? I hoped for the name XBox 4 just to mess with the people, but Series X is braindead enough to fit in there console naming scheme.
> 
> 
> I think the idea was so that you can stack your console ontop of the other boxes under your TV (VHS player, later DVD and BluRay and this HDD recorders and such). I remind people beeing upset with the shape of the GameCube because it didn't fitted anymore nicely under the TV the same way...


GameCube fits a lot better than this

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kumikochan said:


> Who the hell uses cabinets like the ones you're talking about anyway these days. It's not the 80's anymore. Most have tv's hanging from the wall with tv cabinets beneath it with open air cube like holes. The entertainment setups you're talking about is something people used 20 years ago and more.


I don't know what you mean by open air cube like holes, but I don't know anyone with a wall mounted TV, nor do I have my landlord's permission to wall mount.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 13, 2019)

Should have hired me for the name..  I could do a better job for free. 
Knowing the procedure, they probably paid 100s of people to actually come up with names before they picked one.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 13, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> GameCube fits a lot better than this
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Don't know how contacts work over there but here house contracts let you do what you want as long as you give back the house or appartement you live in in the original same state you got it and if not by law you have to pay the costs to get it back in that state. Everyone i know, even my 2 grandmums have their tv's mounted


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 13, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> I don't know what you mean by open air cube like holes, but I don't know anyone with a wall mounted TV, nor do I have my landlord's permission to wall mount


what how many people do you kno 2  thousands hav a tv mounted to a wall but i prefer on a desk table etc-but all the money microsoft hav got the designer has to be sacked the box should hav at least a big enough X somewhere showing like the original xbox unless thers a X at the top lit up or something


----------



## Zense (Dec 13, 2019)

Who needs a TV table when you can juat place the TV straight on top of the console itself.


----------



## Teletron1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Console's today are basically a pc wonder if Microsoft is thinking of bridging the gap more  but not for nothing next gen hardware must be generating some serious heat


----------



## dominater01 (Dec 13, 2019)

"Yes, the *Xbox Series X* can be used *horizontally* as well as vertically. Microsoft chose to debut the *Xbox Series X* in an upright almost PC tower-like fashion, but the monolithic console can be used *horizontally* as well."


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 13, 2019)

...the series X ? Seriously? 


If there were any xbone fanboys out there left, I'd imagine a conversation could happen like this:

Granny: so...you've grown so much since last year, dearie. What do you want for christmas?
Grandson: series X! Series X! 
Granny: oh, alright. If that's what you kids like these days...
<*fast forward to the Christmas unpacking ceremony*>
Granny: here you go, youngling. Your very own X series. <*gives box*>
Grandson: YEEEEY!!!! *starts to unveil box*
Grandson: ...


Spoiler











Grandson: ......... 
Grandma: what's the matter? I've got you the entire serie, just like you wanted?


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 13, 2019)

...the series X ? Seriously? 


If there were any xbone fanboys out there left, I'd imagine a conversation could happen like this:

Granny: so...you've grown so much since last year, dearie. What do you want for christmas?
Grandson: series X! Series X! 
Granny: oh, alright. If that's what you kids like these days...
<*fast forward to the Christmas unpacking ceremony*>
Granny: here you go, youngling. Your very own X series. <*gives box*>
Grandson: YEEEEY!!!! *starts to unveil box*
Grandson: ...


Spoiler










Grandson: ... ...... 
Grandma: what's the matter? I've got you the entire serie, just like you wanted? 



EDIT: also...what's with the 2001: space monolith theme?  Are they saying their customer base consists of cavemen?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 13, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> ...the series X ? Seriously?
> 
> 
> If there were any xbone fanboys out there left, I'd imagine a conversation could happen like this:
> ...



Not just cavemen, but monkeys in the movie. In today's political climate (TRIGGER WARNING FOR @Josshy0125), Microsoft will be criticized as racist after 4chan got that one bot they made to act racist!


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Dec 13, 2019)

Still not as bad a design/name as that Mad Box console from earlier this year


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 13, 2019)

No matter what my Next gen Xbone will be called PC desktop when I upgrade mine after next gen console releases... I will only buy PS5.

But I have to congrat M$ in the fact that they brought all their exclusives to PC so no point in buying an Xbox anymore and my PC is already "hacked" from day 1 since I can install or do any crap I want with it .


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks neat, anyone else feelin like you were just screaming at the video to show damn product alrrady?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Who the hell uses cabinets like the ones you're talking about anyway these days. It's not the 80's anymore. Most have tv's hanging from the wall with tv cabinets beneath it with open air cube like holes. The entertainment setups you're talking about is something people used 20 years ago and more.



Complete nonsense.


----------



## FanNintendo (Dec 13, 2019)

looking diiferently close to floor standing speakers with glow on 1 side and not bulky boxed maybe this is the protype for now wait til release will might be different than now. I like it the way it looks


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 13, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Complete nonsense.


No it's not. Don't know in what part of the world you live cause you can't see wich nationality someone is on a phone browser but here it is like that so here it ain't nonsense


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> No it's not. Don't know in what part of the world you live cause you can't see wich nationality someone is on a phone browser but here it is like that so here it ain't nonsense


Dont kno what phone you got but you can see wher someone is from I'm using phone and see you from Belgium


----------



## Harumyne (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm just thinking what about all the dust and lint that gonna fall in the top, not to mention toothpicks and bugs, gonna dampen and short circuit in no time, lol.


----------



## Zense (Dec 13, 2019)

Elemi said:


> I'm just thinking what about all the dust and lint that gonna fall in the top, not to mention toothpicks and bugs, gonna dampen and short circuit in no time, lol.


I was about to write the exact same thing. You can never have it standing like that cuz stuff is gonna fall into it. Like your cat or something.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 13, 2019)

Elemi said:


> I'm just thinking what about all the dust and lint that gonna fall in the top, not to mention toothpicks and bugs, gonna dampen and short circuit in no time, lol.


Yep gonna hav to purchase 4 adjustable fans one on each corner


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Dont kno what phone you got but you can see wher someone is from I'm using phone and see you from Belgium


Well i can't. Probably my browser that doesn't show the country tag.


----------



## Shadowghul91 (Dec 13, 2019)

First Console officialy Bricked before release


----------



## gudenau (Dec 13, 2019)

Watch the next one will be a cube.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 13, 2019)

Interesting... I wonder how heavy and how tall is it.


----------



## Something whatever (Dec 13, 2019)

The Xbox Sex

The Sex....ok Microsoft work on your names *better then the Wii-u*


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 13, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Interesting... I wonder how heavy and how tall is it.


Get 3 xbox controllers and glue them together


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Dec 13, 2019)

its just scylla with a controller


----------



## duwen (Dec 13, 2019)

gudenau said:


> Watch the next one will be a cube.


lol... "next one" - pretty sure this will be the last 'console' they make.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 13, 2019)

duwen said:


> lol... "next one" - pretty sure this will be the last 'console' they make.


No Microsoft are already thinking xbox series x-one


----------



## duwen (Dec 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> No Microsoft are already thinking xbox series x-one


In that case I may sugest that they invest in an X-Ball that rolls around like BB-8.


----------



## NicEXE (Dec 13, 2019)

Spoiler: is Microsoft stealing apple's designs now


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 13, 2019)

NicEXE said:


> Spoiler: is Microsoft stealing apple's designs now


Noone is stealing anything a caveman could of designed the new Xbox


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 13, 2019)

Sounds like a bad 90’s extreme roller blading league


----------



## Espen84 (Dec 13, 2019)

Well. I liked it. And to me I think picture can "lie" does not look that big. Look at it next to the controller. And it could stand next to the my tv bench, or I could have it horizontally. And we know for shore they make a xbox mini, or some other version over the years. 

I am really rooting for xbox. I have since the original loved xbox. With halo, gears of war and so on. Ok I admit xbox one had some rough patches with no original first party games, other than Halo and gears, and some few others.. but what I like about xbox is that to me they seems more focused to make they're consumers happy. With good deals. Like play anywhere, xbox game pass, backwards compal, and cross platform play. Ported some of their games to switch, ori and cuphead etc.I really hope they do good this time. I think the world is a bit sader with only sony and Nintendo, even though I love them both.. but to me  sony and Nintendo have more the mentality take it or leave it mentality where xbox really tries to meet consumers. But that's my opinion.


----------



## jesus96 (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh yeah let's make the same as the Wii U but instead of the stupid "U" let's name it the xbox SEries X -microsoft


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 13, 2019)

Espen84 said:


> I think the world is a bit sader with only sony and Nintendo, even though I love them both.. but to me sony and Nintendo have more the mentality take it or leave it mentality where xbox really tries to meet consumers. But that's my opinion.


i hear you but if you asked 100 people who theyd prefer instead of microsoft it be sega or atari both true game video game makers with great name machines and def would of come up with more eye catching machines


----------



## _abysswalker_ (Dec 13, 2019)

_Xbox: Series X 
_
All I can say for now is that the name, other than uninspiring, is kind of self-redundant.


----------



## DarkKaine (Dec 13, 2019)

Consoles used to be built on interesting architectures.
Then they began using the same hardware as a PC.
And now they're not even disguising the damn thing anymore 
Waiting on next gen to ship with a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 13, 2019)

jahmane said:


> Boxes
> SoxBoxSex
> XXXboxtentacion
> 
> ...


Thought you were making a new Xbox account.



dominater01 said:


> "Yes, the *Xbox Series X* can be used *horizontally* as well as vertically. Microsoft chose to debut the *Xbox Series X* in an upright almost PC tower-like fashion, but the monolithic console can be used *horizontally* as well."


They probably should have shown that off too, to avoid confusion.


----------



## CORE (Dec 13, 2019)

XBOX 
XBOX360 
XBOXONE
XBOXONEX
XBOX SERIES X
XBOX SERIES-X
XBOX SERIES X2

Xery Xriginal Xaming Xonvenvention Xere. 

I was expecting Charles Xavier ti appear at the end in his chair and balled head camera pans round and you get X logo like 360 / XBOXONE. 

All these Xs. 
Sex. Texts.  Tax. The X SERIES has it all  Anything with X is now patent copyright but yet backwards compatible.


----------



## diggeloid (Dec 13, 2019)

Is that slot in the front where you swipe your parents' credit card?


----------



## CORE (Dec 13, 2019)

That is a tissue dispenser when using Xirtual Xeality X Series Xclusive.

Regular Xirtual Xeality requires additional purchase that how they get you.

Xastards.

X SERIES I thought it was obvious with it being XBOX afterall.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 13, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Just stop microsoft....


just stop making new console and give the years of effort and marketshare to Ninty and $ony for free?

YEA sure.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 13, 2019)

Xbox series X trailer.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2019)

I have one big concern with the console, that is, how much is crammed into one console. I say this because I feel as if it'll be an absolute clusterfuck for developers with how complicated. I also feel like the release is too close with how complicated the console is.


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 13, 2019)

Memoir said:


> May as well throw Windows on it and call it the Xbox PC


And then it re-merges with the desktop PC. (I mean, it's got a Zen CPU, right?)
Years later, someone will be like "we should make a device specifically for games, like a console but it runs on DirectX like a Windows PC; that way we can optimize stuff and make accessories for one configuration and we can mass produce the same thing for a few years"
And they will name it the DirectX-box, then decide that sounds stupid and shorten it to Xbox.
And then they'll pick inconsistent names for later iterations, and then...

Really, though; Series X? Come on. Hire a marketing department. Don't choose a name that's both unexpected _and_ unoriginal. Could have just used the name Project Scarlett. That would have been more interesting.
Actually, after reading comments, I've changed my mind.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2019)

DarkKaine said:


> Consoles used to be built on interesting architectures.
> Then they began using the same hardware as a PC.


Except no, they didn't. Nearly every major home console was built using hardware that was either exactly the same or heavily based on already existing PC hardware.

The NES used the MOS 6502, AKA the CPU in the C64 and BBC Micro.
The Sega Master System was basically a custom ZX Spectrum.
The Sega Genesis used the same CPU as the Apple Macintosh and the Amiga.
The SNES used a CPU that was heavily based on what was in the Apple II gs.
The PS1 used a MIPS CPU that was used in a lot of servers way back in the day.
The N64's MIPS CPU was used in embedded PCs for random stuff.
The GameCube (and Wii AND Wii U) just used PowerPC CPUs, AKA what old Mac's used to use.
The OG Xbox literally used a slightly custom Pentium III.
The Xbox 360 also used a PowerPC CPU.
The PS3's Cell CPU is also basically a PowerPC CPU, but quite heavily modified.

Basically only the Saturn, Dreamcast, and PS2 really used "interesting"/non-standard PC hardware.

Sure, the PS4 and Xbone and now the PS5 and the new Xbone are going to use bog standard PC hardware..._but so did basically everyone else for years_.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Dec 13, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Not just cavemen, but monkeys in the movie. In today's political climate (TRIGGER WARNING FOR @Josshy0125), Microsoft will be criticized as racist after 4chan got that one bot they made to act racist!


Dude stop trying to fucking start shit. Fuck off. I swear to christ, you're always trying to start shit with me.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 13, 2019)

I'd consider it for full 360 and xbo backwards
Compability.


----------



## Hern4ndeZzz (Dec 13, 2019)

The amount of hate that design is going to get is beyond insanity.

As for me, I actually think it might be the best-looking console since the Atari 2600...


----------



## proffk (Dec 13, 2019)

What an awful design. What are they thinking. This thing is the ugliest console I've ever seen. I wonder what the Slim model will look like or there rumoured cheap diskless version.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 13, 2019)

I don't mind this design, looks pretty interesting actually.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 13, 2019)

duwen said:


> lol... "next one" - pretty sure this will be the last 'console' they make.



People were saying the same shit when the 360 was out.  That was supposedly going to be the last console gen, yet they just keep going.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 13, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I don't mind this design, looks pretty interesting actually.


Why what you thinking putting a lampshade on top of it


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 13, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I like the idea and the design personally, making it basically a PC in all but name is fine by me, especially when it basically is at this point.
> 
> ...but definitely not interested in it myself, seeing how they're probably going to port all their first party titles to PC (and on Steam, no less), so that whole platform will be a hard pass for me.


the diference is consoles are suposed to be under a tv  stand or inside the tv furniture or whatnot, that design being pure vertical makes it very very hard to fit under most tv displays unlike other consoles? i mean sure pcs  dont suffer this but consoles are suposed to be under the tv at all times not on a desk ... the design does help at all.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> the diference is consoles are suposed to be under a tv  stand or inside the tv furniture or whatnot, that design being pure vertical makes it very very hard to fit under most tv displays unlike other consoles? i mean sure pcs  dont suffer this but consoles are suposed to be under the tv at all times not on a desk ... the design does help at all.


Boy am I gonna blow your fucking mind:



Spoiler: Did everyone just forget you can MANIPULATE OBJECTS??


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 13, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> the diference is consoles are suposed to be under a tv  stand or inside the tv furniture or whatnot, that design being pure vertical makes it very very hard to fit under most tv displays unlike other consoles? i mean sure pcs  dont suffer this but consoles are suposed to be under the tv at all times not on a desk ... the design does help at all.


Wth you on about consoles supposed to be under TV in a cabinet lol if anything the console should be out in the open so less chance of overheating plus on a desk is perfect as easier to swap out discs turn on and off clean it etc etc - I've never so much rubbish from Yr post


----------



## comput3rus3r (Dec 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Looks like a low-end PC tower


all consoles are essentially low end pc's but with even less functionality.


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 13, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Boy am I gonna blow your fucking mind:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Did everyone just forget you can MANIPULATE OBJECTS??


you have no confirmation you can put the console sideways, it might be not possible, depends on the design choices and air vents, i cant put my pc tower sideways lol.



DANTENDO said:


> Wth you on about consoles supposed to be under TV in a cabinet lol if anything the console should be out in the open so less chance of overheating plus on a desk is perfect as easier to swap out discs turn on and off clean it etc etc - I've never so much rubbish from Yr post


not everyone has a desk on their living room where their biggest tv stands... also i dont mean closed inside lol, many tv furniture have wide spaces under the tv open so people could put theyr cable boxes,dvd,bluray readers and whatntot, everyone i know has consoles in those places under the tv, they dont put their consoles away from the tv.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> you have no confirmation you can put the console sideways, it might be not possible, depends on the design choices and air vents, i cant put my pc tower sideways lol.


https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2019/12/12/microsoft-unveils-xbox-series-x/



> We also designed Xbox Series X to support both *vertical and horizontal orientation.* It’s bold and unique, very much like our fans around the world and the team of collaborators and innovators who built it.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 13, 2019)

i dont even know what you can say about that design, other than shit.

it makes no sense, the point of consoles is that theyre less bulky than pcs, mainly because back then high end pcs needed large cases, big cards, but even now people are designing pcs better to be more compact.

and micrsoft release this.

not really something that will fit vast gamers that have stands, storage compartments for consoles, enjoy a nice brick standing out of place to the side because its for some retarded reason been built vertically upward, rather than a nice compact slab.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pedro702 said:


> you have no confirmation you can put the console sideways, it might be not possible, depends on the design choices and air vents, i cant put my pc tower sideways lol.
> 
> 
> not everyone has a desk on their living room where their biggest tv stands... also i dont mean closed inside lol, many tv furniture have wide spaces under the tv open so people could put theyr cable boxes,dvd,bluray readers and whatntot, everyone i know has consoles in those places under the tv, they dont put their consoles away from the tv.


dont enter an argument with dantendo, his views are gospel, he wont leave it be, he will quote the shit out of you has he will keep forcing his opinion rather than accepting yours and moving on.

ive even said the same thing, most gamers have stands, cabinets etc, the BS about heating, unless its a closed off space with no air flow then yea, but all tv stands, cabinets, desks have space around them, have vent holes at the back, or open space at the back.

air can freely flow and circulate, if you chose to game for such a period that no matter how vented, the board will eventually get hot and the longer you play the warmer it will get.

this shape is a terrible shape, its not going to fit any the standard set up most house holds will have, depending on how tall, your going to end up going back 10 years back in the day when you had a massive pc tower block sat by the side of your tv stand.

theirs no reason for it to look that big, wonder how long itll be before ms do a mini version lol


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 13, 2019)

like @Retroboy said dont argue with DANTENDO. for him only his own opinion counts and thinks only he is right himself dont waste your time with that incompetent person. its the best for you @pedro702

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and @DANTENDO like i said before...the only rubbish that comes out is that crap you talk....you dont even notice that most here laugh about you


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 13, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> this shape is a terrible shape, its not going to fit any the standard set up most house holds will have, depending on how tall, your going to end up going back 10 years back in the day when you had a massive pc tower block sat by the side of your tv stand


 its roughly 2 and half gamecubes big deal-yr acting like youve bought fridge freezer lol gee how small are peoples rooms to question the size of this thing utter madness

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sora Takihawa said:


> and @DANTENDO like i said before...the only rubbish that comes out is that crap you talk....you dont even notice that most here laugh about you


dont wanna boast but got mor likes than you


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> its roughly 2 and half gamecubes big deal-yr acting like youve bought fridge freezer lol gee how small are peoples rooms to question the size of this thing utter madness


still puts it at the bigger and wider console ever probably, unless you go back to like philips cdi but that was an horizontal vcr like console so it was made to fit conventinaly under the tvs still, even sideways its preety tal, many tv stands dont have  that much height as they have wide.

under my tv i got a huge wide space and i got all  my consoles there plugged(i know fire hazard xD)

got
original xbox,n64,wii,wiiu,xbox360,ps3 phat and ps4, the switch is not connected because i prefer to use it handheld so that is minus one .


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 13, 2019)

@DANTENDO doesnt mean that many people dont think you talk shit 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and the more you post the more likes you have. i aint 24/7 on gbatemp so....


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> still puts it at the bigger and wider console ever probably, unless you go back to like philips cdi but that was an horizontal vcr like console so it was made to fit conventinaly under the tvs still, even sideways its preety tal, many tv stands dont have  that much height as they have wide.
> 
> under my tv i got a huge wide space and i got all  my consoles there plugged(i know fire hazard xD)
> 
> ...


It's literally ~16cm tall when it's on it's side, if your TV stand can't fit a ~6in box underneath, maybe you should find a better stand.

Yeah, it's gonna be wide (current estimates suggest it's a foot tall max), but it's not some MASSIVE HUGE BEHEMOTH NEVER GOING TO FIT UNDER ANYTHING EVER YOU'RE GONNA NEED TO PUT IT OUTSIDE IT'S SO FUCKING BIG like everyone apparently thinks it is.

EDIT: and if that doesn't mean much to you, the Xbone is just over a foot wide on its side, so it's literally not going to be that big.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 13, 2019)

Sora Takihawa said:


> @DANTENDO doesnt mean that many people dont think you talk shit
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> and the more you post the more likes you have. i aint 24/7 on gbatemp so....


yes i kno all tht and im not bothered about likes though nice to hav anyway lets get back on topic if anyone has issues fitting this in ther room then they are a hoarder


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> its roughly 2 and half gamecubes big deal-yr acting like youve bought fridge freezer lol gee how small are peoples rooms to question the size of this thing utter madness
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




see, dense or what.

go measure the average tv cabinet/stand that people in most house holds have.

if your lucky to make it fit, your giving it even less room to vent, if its not already touching top to bottom.

no one has said or acted like its a firdge, stop been special.

it is, rather tall for a console, no need to be tall, fuck me not when pc's have progressed from been these tower blocks, to nice compact cases.

run of the mill set up people have













so most will have something like these, that console looks to be a tight fit, rather tall


----------



## TheZander (Dec 13, 2019)

I like it .I think people who don't like it are idiots.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2019)

I don't really buy anything for looks so if it does or does not have enough curves for people then meh. Most of my cool electrical tools are just that, though if they do want to give me a nice cold war era rack mount type option I will not say no (... might have to look into that one actually). That name is not great though -- while I am seemingly holding a higher opinion about members of the general public as far as their capability to recognise stuff I would still say don't give them the option to be confused if you can, and given they have 3 consoles out plus a handful of revisions of each that should not be a hard feat.

I want games and features. 4K is rather uninteresting for me, pretty much only of any use for RTS games (it is a console) and maybe long distance sniping so I can see 4 pixels rather than 1. 60 is only any use for most of what I care about (especially nowadays when inputs are uncoupled from frames) because a dip from 60 is less troubling than a dip from 30. Any more than that is mostly only for those that get seasick with VR.

That video however had nothing of any interest as far as games, and looking at Microsoft's present stable then I don't imagine their exclusives doing too much for my taste (might for others) so back to sleep while I wait.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 13, 2019)

gonna love the my series x console has overheated posts when they put that THING on it's side.  and if you believe the *lies *they say about this claiming to do 8k gaming than your even more stupid than you look. if pc can't do it than no way in hell is the trash can able to


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 13, 2019)

CORE said:


> XBOX
> XBOX360
> XBOXONE
> XBOXONEX
> ...


you forgot 
Xbox one S so yeah preety confusing name, kids say to theyr parents i want and xbox series s and they buy an xbox one S lol


----------



## nWo (Dec 13, 2019)

They  always say that sh*t about "the most powerful console ever".  C'mon man, we just want great games and fun. Yeah, power is good, but I have the Xbox One S and only a handful of games are great, we want quality, not quantity.  These morons at Xbox just want power and brag about it, they don't care about games with a soul. 

Also that trailer for Hellblade sucked, man, it was a pain to watch. So much potential and they showed that. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## PityOnU (Dec 13, 2019)

To everyone complaining about the design:

The reality is that we are starting to hit a wall when it comes to the power/performance trade-off in modern computing, at least at the high end. This is due to the slowing of process node shrinks, combined with the diminishing marginal returns when it comes to graphical fidelity.

For this thing to be able to pump out 2160p/60fps, it's going to be sucking down power like nobody's business. At that point, cooling becomes a major concern.

Do you want this thing to be small? Well, you're going to need really small, really high RPM fans because your heatsink won't be able to be very large. I've seen so many complaints about the jet engine that is currently the PS4 Pro. Remember, this thing is going to sit in your living room.

Do you want this thing to be quiet? Well, it's going to need a huge heatsink and larger, lower RPM fans, and a case designed around optimizing airflow.

Microsoft has obviously prioritized the latter, thus this design. I guarantee that the majority of that case is for a huge heatsink. Honestly, it's the same decision I would have made myself.


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 13, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except no, they didn't. Nearly every major home console was built using hardware that was either exactly the same or heavily based on already existing PC hardware.
> 
> The NES used the MOS 6502, AKA the CPU in the C64 and BBC Micro.
> The Sega Master System was basically a custom ZX Spectrum.
> ...


Totally agree... And even Dreamcast is a RISC type of CPU and lately it seems everyone wants to make RISC-V a big thing since I think everyone can start producing them and customize them the way they want without paying any royalties...

I'm thinking that probably all consoles were always based on something else no idea...

Also in my opinion I think nowadays is the best era for consoles since both PS4 and Xone are very similar to a common desktop PC X86\X64 so devs probably can make a game much easier and surely will also be much easier to optimise any game for each console power even though off course the SDK will always have their own differences and Xbox has the advantage of supporting DirectX so anyone used to DX library on windows will probably be very familiarized with it on the X1...


----------



## Hern4ndeZzz (Dec 13, 2019)

All I know is that this thing is going to look incredible on my desk, right next to my PC. 

The only problem is that I now want matching cases. Maybe get a "_Big Brother / Little Brother_" theme going on.


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 13, 2019)

I actually find it super damn ugly FFS... Also with a desktop why would you ever want a Xbone??? you can play with Xone friends on a lot of games, you can talk with them and see them just like you were in a Xbox, all exclusives = gone to PC... And don't even need XbLive Gold to play online...

I'm totally gonna wait for Next Gen console releases and then upgrade my PC, for me there's only one Next Gen console and it's called Playstation 5 


TheZander said:


> I like it .I think people who don't like it are idiots.


It looks anything but a console, looks like a god damn portable air conditioner unit jeez...

I totally liked Xbox original and X360 design specially the special editions of the later slim and the clear versions of the Xbox original were so epic, never liked the original PS3 fat design, I also don't like current PS4 design and I kinda like the simple Xbox One design even though it's not impressive either...

There are much better looking fairly powerful small desktops than this console and they actually look more like a gaming console than this shitty cube design which I can't even put anywhere in my room unless on the ground to work as a heater lol, but then again I won't be buying that garbage I will stick to PC+PS5 my self...

In my opinion this is how a proper console should look like:







Can't even imagine having like a PS5 looking like that but much smaller and with the USB 3.1 ports all in the front, simple and damn good looking and also I wouldn't mind if it had a small cheap black and white with brightness control OLED display showing the hours...


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> Also with a desktop why would you ever want a Xbone???


Presumably the same reason we have home consoles at all -- until the next cycle comes out you tend to just be able to plop down some cash for a game, put it in (nowadays maybe wait a while) and just play it. "give me convenience or give me death" is not only the title of one of my favourite albums but the mindset of a lot of consumers.


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 13, 2019)

The thing there's a huge difference between a console with exclusives and a console where all its functions are on a PC lol... Also you can use the same exact Xone controller on PC, have it connected to your TV and you can simply use something like the "*controller companion*" where you can control all the windows with the Xbox controller and even have it's own keyboard like a console and you control the mouse with the controller... I have used controller companion many times and I can even exit games and open any other game or even open the browser all in the bed with the PC connected to the 4K TV and without ever even needing a wireless mouse\keyboard or even using them, just the Xbox one controller does it all with that small app...

Also a PC turns on almost instantaneously even my old PC from 2011 with a old 128GB SSD it opens windows and is ready to open apps before my PS4 Pro is ready to open a game lol...

That's why If you have a decent PC in my opinion the only Next gen console that matters is the PS5 which is where it will have games that you won't be playing on PC either ever or so soon unless remote via PS Now if the game comes for it...


----------



## Hern4ndeZzz (Dec 13, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> I actually find it super damn ugly FFS... Also with a desktop why would you ever want a Xbone??? you can play with Xone friends on a lot of games, you can talk with them and see them just like you were in a Xbox, all exclusives = gone to PC... And don't even need XbLive Gold to play online...




Because

While my PC is more than good enough for general productivity and media consumption, it's 100% not good enough for gaming.
Even if it were good enough, I use Linux exclusively. So there's no guarantee those "_Gone to PC_" games would even work at all. Valve's Proton helps, but it's not the panacea for Linux gaming. Yet.
Some of you are seriously underrating convenience.


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 13, 2019)

Well most of the people with a desktop will be using windows and if anyone makes a gaming PC surely will be windows and about PC not being enough for gaming well, it has all current most recent Xbox one exclusive games and all the library + the best games out there, lately I only play Squad, Post Scriptum and other realistic games and none are on any console...

*And for the actual exclusive games I have a PS4 Pro* and even though most of the times it's picking up dust I'm totally having a blast on Death Stranding even though it will supossely come to PC next summer, but I couldn't wait, totally like Hideo Kojima stuff. The Xbox One I wouldn't want one not even for free lol, my friend even bought the Forza Horizon 3 and 4 on his Xbone and gave it to me and just like all forza Horizon's before it which I played all since I had Xbox original and X360, I only go trough all roads, do half a dozen booring races and never open the game again...

Halo I also played all of them including the ones that never came to PC and I only really liked Halo 1 and it's the only one I finished and on the hardest dificulty (was actually one of the hardest games I ever finished on the max dificulty you will really DIE a damn lot  )...

I don't even bother playing any game from Micro$hit store and I don't even care to login with my xbox profile on my PC, but if I login I can clearly see what my friends on their Xbones are doing, talk with them or send messages or play with them on the cross play games like Forza and others, but I never even bothered as I don't like Gears, Halo and modern Forza's, last Forza I liked was Forza Motorsport 4 on the Xbox 360, never liked Forza 5, 6 or 7 (I actually had Forza 7 in my PC, played maxed out, did a few time trials and uninstalled it lol)...

I'm currently playing Age of Empires II definitive edition, I don't know is why it opens with Xbox Exclusive ad when I don't think it's even on the Xbox lol

Anyway about M$ games I'm only waiting for AGE OF EMPIRES IV and maybe Flight Simulator 2020, nothing more, though the upcoming Halo trailer looks pretty good and maybe its this time that halo will change to something completely different that I might like, but I'm sure I will be able to play it on PC so whatever, I'm sure my friend will buy it for his Xone and I will get it for free unless M$ makes it no cross-buy...

ps: My PC is all from 2011 and I can still play Forza, Gears and other Xbox crapware maxed out and just upgraded GPU a few years ago for a crap Asus Strix RX480 which is flashed to Strix RX580 OC and with Kryonaut thermal paste and extra cooling on the Vram chips... But I'm totally make my Next Gen Xbox PC Desktop after next gen consoles get released and buy a PS5 not a Xbone and I basically have all the Xbox crapware in the PC + playstation for their exclusives and basically get the best out of 3 worlds with only 2  oh and without having to pay for Xbox Live gold which is even a big plus in playing online for free and my friends with Xbones can even share their games for free with me and I can play with them and again without paying the XbLive gold, PS Plus is already enough for me and I wish they would stop the shitty subscriptions to play online and I don't give a single crap about their free games, until now for years I think I only played like 2 PS Plus games and never installed or even add most of the crap they give, I have much better games for free in the PC and don't even bother downloading 99% of them...


----------



## DarkKaine (Dec 13, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except no, they didn't. Nearly every major home console was built using hardware that was either exactly the same or heavily based on already existing PC hardware.
> 
> -snip-


Sure, but when you think about PC's and the general users you'll find them on on a x86/x64 based platform.
It's cool that PPC was used in Macs, but when you think Mac you really don't associate it with gaming all that much.
Point is that parts were cherrypicked for performance and there was a decent amount of variety from competitors.
Perhaps they switched it up to make it easier to develop for, or perhaps there's just nothing else that can compete with the likes of intel/amd nowadays.
Whatever the case may be, every gen consoles are getting closer to PC. The fact that they have their own locked ecosystem is starting to feel a lil stupid.


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 13, 2019)

DarkKaine said:


> Sure, but when you think about PC's and the general users you'll find them on on a x86/x64 based platform.
> It's cool that PPC was used in Macs, but when you think Mac you really don't associate it with gaming all that much.
> Point is that parts were cherrypicked for performance and there was a decent amount of variety from competitors.
> Perhaps they switched it up to make it easier to develop for, or perhaps there's just nothing else that can compete with the likes of intel/amd nowadays.
> Whatever the case may be, every gen consoles are getting closer to PC. The fact that they have their own locked ecosystem is starting to feel a lil stupid.


I don't think any gen got as close as the Xbox original since hacked it was the most incredible console ever made with XBMC which even won many awards as the best media center out there...

Anyway like I said probably all or almost all consoles were based on already existing architectures\hardware and were modified to their needs just like current consoles, for example PS4 Pro actually has extra hardware for the checkerboard upscaling feature to give that function without impacting too much the actual performance, even though they are very similar to current PC Desktop computers they always have their own custom stuff on the consoles... Even Next Gen consoles to do Ray-tracing for example they might actually have some extra hardware to do it differently to how Nvidia RTX does using their Tensor cores, we can only wait to see...

And I'm sure it's much better like this because first nothing is beating current PC hardware in terms of performance and I'm sure AMD sell their stuff at very low prices for console makers and now AMD improved so much specially in CPU side compared to current gen consoles that is all a big win-win situation and also easier for anyone to convert games and Xbox for example supporting DirectX also helps for ppl very familiarized with making stuff on PC using DX libraries and so on...

I'm sure PC\PS4\Xone is the best generation for devs and the easiest to optimise for each console too and will continue for next gen vs PC... Though now it seems everyone is going crazy with ARM and RISC-V, I think PC might have a huge flip at some point too specially with ARM which they want to get into desktop PC's so badly, well to me if they could deliver better performance for a better price I would be happy, however I'd want to see how would old PC X86\X64 games run like on ARM emulating them, so I my self think ARM should continue doing their same business on smartphones and other stuff and not get into Desktop gaming very soon or things can get very badly and with many problems for a huge change of a whole architecture just like that when the Desktop PC maintained the same architecture for so many dusty years even though windows always end up breaking a lot of legacy stuff too , but a change to ARM I'm sure would break much more stuff than M$ Windows ever broke.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 13, 2019)

> I actually find it super damn ugly FFS... Also with a desktop why would you ever want a Xbone??? you can play with Xone friends on a lot of games, you can talk with them and see them just like you were in a Xbox, all exclusives = gone to PC... And don't even need XbLive Gold to play online...


I just like having a gaming device that costs half the price while running modern games without a hitch, so there's that. Sure, PC gaming is _potentially _fancier and more customizable, but in actuality you need to buy an overpriced piece of tech to get that "better-than-console" experience master race likes to boast about.



guily6669 said:


> It looks anything but a console, looks like a god damn portable air conditioner unit jeez...
> 
> I totally liked Xbox original and X360 design specially the special editions of the later slim and the clear versions of the Xbox original were so epic, never liked the original PS3 fat design, I also don't like current PS4 design and I kinda like the simple Xbox One design even though it's not impressive either...
> 
> In my opinion this is how a proper console should look like:



...are you gatekeeping electronics?


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 13, 2019)

I don't even know what that means, but all I can say is I have my ugly PS4 Pro below the 4K TV and that Tall portable dehumidifier like Xbox Next gen thing surely has no place anywhere in my room and would have to stay in the ground just like my subwoofers lol...

Just Hope PS5 is nothing like that ugly thing since I don't care for Xbox as all features got into my PC, just hope PS5 has the best hardware and best design. I have Xbox Original and Xbox360 and totally liked them, but never cared a single bit for Xbox one (Xbox 3)...

It also got me pissed that they never done any more Rallysport Challenge games, Activision killed the awesome xbox exclusive Project Gotham Racing (Bill gates favourite game) which came from Dreamcast Metropolis Street Racer... it lost so many crap and only kept with Forzas, Gears and Halos for the majority and the latest are all now on PC... I still own a Gears Judgement Xbox360 original game sealed and didnt even bothered opening and using it on my Xbox, never liked the game even though I played maybe Gears 3 Lan over internet coop with a friend but we never even finished it...

ps: But I really wanted a new Rallysport Challenge, a new Project Gotham Racing and specially a new SEGA GT, I LOVED THAT GAME on the dreamcast and totally loved the Xbox original exclusive version, that thing was so amazing, hope they ever have a comeback to xbox as long as it comes to PC too .


----------



## PityOnU (Dec 13, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> Just Hope PS5 is nothing like that ugly thing since I don't care for Xbox as all features got into my PC, just hope PS5 has the best hardware and best design. I have Xbox Original and Xbox360 and totally liked them, but never cared a single bit for Xbox one (Xbox 3)...



Well, I mean, given the amount of power any device that will compete with this will use, it will again need to be designed around heat dissipation...

And if you don't want heatsink fins which are contained in a box like this one, I guess you'll just want them exposed like the PS5 prototype images floating around? Now that's what I call ugly...

In any case, it will still be either very large or very loud, take your pick. And even if you _can_ put it beneath your TV it doesn't mean you should... it will need to be put somewhere it can breathe.

PS5 prototype:


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 13, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I just like having a gaming device that costs half the price while running modern games without a hitch, so there's that. Sure, PC gaming is _potentially _fancier and more customizable, but in actuality you need to buy an overpriced piece of tech to get that "better-than-console" experience master race likes to boast about.


*Well I'm actually not part of the "master-race", I have always had PC+consoles, it's just that all Xone features are now on PC and I have a PS4 Pro... *I have a Xbox Original and a Xbox 360 (both modded but the X360 Falcon is heavily modded with a custom case that I painted, custom PC power cables that I soldered, cooling on every memory and big chip inside + 2 extra new fans and a custom plastic tunnel I made for maximum air pressure just for GPU cooling and I replaced the original fans for some less noisy more airflow ones and the intake fan above even draws ambient temp on it like a god damn Christmas tree ), never bought a PS2, I bought a PS3 super slim used very late like in 2012 or 2013 but mostly for the GT 6... I also have a Dreamcast, a Sega Mega Drive 1 and had a PS1 while I always also had a PC, the first one was from my father a Pentium I...

If Next Gen Xbox continues the same I already have one and will go for a PS5, simple as water... Also like I said my PC is all from 2011 and only took 1 single GPU upgrade from a GTX570 to a Strix RX480 which is flashed to Strix RX580 OC and slightly modded... And I can still play all xbox games maxed out very well, though some PC exclusive titles specially Post Scriptum I already need a upgrade, but it's still pretty playable and I plan to only make a new PC after Next Gen consoles or even wait for DDR5 to arrive so this PC basically was used literally between 2 generation of consoles pretty well and still kickin ass in crap Gears 5, latest Forzas, Borderlands 3, they all run pretty good and I previously had a normal PS4 (3rd latest revision before the slim and Pro) and sold it to a friend and bought the PS4 Pro...

Also sure you pay more for a PC, but then you can add as many HDD's as you want, have all the software you want, do anything you want, have all the libraries of musics of a lifetime with much better sound quality and control (I have a good soundcard and a very high power 505W RMS 5.1 connected to the PC that shakes everything down) and a All-in-one machine like no other so it's definitely worth the price even though PC parts are now way more expensive than back in 2011 which is sad...


PityOnU said:


> Well, I mean, given the amount of power any device that will compete with this will use, it will again need to be designed around heat dissipation...
> 
> And if you don't want heatsink fins which are contained in a box like this one, I guess you'll just want them exposed like the PS5 prototype images floating around? Now that's what I call ugly...
> 
> ...


I already saw that PS5 prototype quite a few time ago, but doesnt mean PS5 will be anything like it and I hope it's not because I also don't like it...

From all I saw I actually prefer the Slightly Mad Studios Alienware like design lol:









It's supossed to have like a oled touch screen in the front and a oled screen hidden in the controller, it's a bit over exaggerated console, but so far from all the crap shown Slightly Mad Studios really MAD design seem to be winning garbage by garbage...

*I wish all next gen consoles looked just as simple as a Xbox One* *slightly less big*, nothing more, nothing less without many fancy crap and something that can be fitted anywhere like under my TV or wherever...

PS: Just hope Slightly Mad Studios console doesn't get any good exclusives since they want to release the console a bit after PS5 and Next Gen Xbox and want the console to be the most powerful one out there and it wouldn't be funny to have to buy yet another console, PS5 and PC (which is an Xbox already) is enough for me, though most likely Slightly Mad Studios just wanted some fame and will probably never release any console since they need a huge amount of $$$€€€ and then they are barely known in the gaming industry with very little games and 0 consoles so good luck for them to compete against M$ and Sony and even if they release it, they are kinda unknown to most console gamers in terms of consoles and good luck bringing a lot of devs to their platform too...


PityOnU said:


> Well, I mean, given the amount of power any device that will compete with this will use, it will again need to be designed around heat dissipation...
> 
> And if you don't want heatsink fins which are contained in a box like this one, I guess you'll just want them exposed like the PS5 prototype images floating around? Now that's what I call ugly...
> 
> ...





Retroboy said:


> see, dense or what.
> 
> go measure the average tv cabinet/stand that people in most house holds have.
> 
> ...


Yep, you explained it pretty well exactly the same problem I would have with such a crappy ugly super tall portable dehumidifier or portable air conditioner like design console, I don't even have anywhere to fit it unless on the ground and under the bed only LOL

I have basically a 2.5 by 2.5 meters room with a desktop for the PC completely full, I have my own custom handmade table all in metallic black table for the TV and under the TV there's a PS4 Pro and the IP TV Box and not much space left, then I already have 2x 5.1 speakers (the ones connected to the PC are quite big and heavy and setup for the PC only siding the monitor and the other 5.1 are a way crappier Trust GTX Tytan 5.1 for the PS4 Pro and are setup for console gaming only siding the TV) and another 2.1 speakers connected to the TV, and under the table I have another smaller table like which has the Xbox 360 and it's not even tall enough to fit that ugly Next Gen console...

And I'm also planning to buy another 5.1 high power Hi-Fi HUGE speakers and a receiver and will take all the space in my room and I don't even know where I would put the receiver even though its even smaller than the next gen Xbox its kinda similar to a Xbox One 1st gen...

*THIS IS MY CURRENT SETUP:*
 

There's just no way such ugly tall tower garbage would fit in my room unless under the bed on the ground or outside the window LOL and I even plan to upgrade my Samsung 43 inch 4K TV to OLED at some point when they get cheaper and for example the LG C9 already takes all the space from my custom handmade table and I don't even know where I would put the PS4 Pro lol can't even imagine something massively tall...


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 13, 2019)

@Josshy0125 



And your next line is:


----------



## Axido (Dec 13, 2019)

Could we please all agree on abbreviating the name of this console as Xbox SeX?


----------



## Dagosty (Dec 13, 2019)

Costello said:


> Wow that is very imaginative congrats Microsoft !
> There will be no competition in the next gen. I dont see for what possible reason gamers would buy an XSX over a PS5.


Exactly, because Xbox SX will be better than PS5, like the Xbox One X is kicking PS4 Pro in the ass so hard now, no real competition right.

The Digital Foundry videos between Xbox SX and PS5 will be so much fun to watch, like now between X and PS4 Pro. 

Humm, Xbox SX design not very Imaginative you say? PS5 development kit images are so creative from what like 20 years ago. 

I wonder how noisy the PS5 will be, well i will have to wait for DF analysis. 

Last note, it is very interesting and funny at the same time to see what the supposed moderators of this site have to say about a console from MS, not biased at all. (sarcasm)


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 13, 2019)

Axido said:


> Could we please all agree on abbreviating the name of this console as Xbox SeX?


*
More like Xbox Alexa CUBE EDITION!!!!*








Dagosty said:


> Because it will be better than PS5, like the Xbox One X kicks PS4 Pro in the ass so hard.


Yeah it just arrived late in the party and 100€ more expensive while the original Xbox one was completely smoked by the stock PS4 for so many time... and then again Xbox One X came a bit later which off course AMD had much better hardware to offer, just like Slightly Mad Studios want to have the most powerful Next Gen console, no wonder, they plan to have it released only in 2 or 3 years lol surely they will have better hardware than a console being currently designed and probably almost finished to be released next year... (I mean if they even deliver Slightly Mad...). But even if they deliver it will probably be close to another Xbox and playstation refresh so I'm sure they will have such a hard time delivering the most powerful Next Gen console lol, unless is only for a few months or maybe a year max until the others refresh the original console like PS4 Pro and Xbox One X...

I really hope PS5 gets the most powerful hardware because I'm counting on M$ to continue their Xbox on Desktop PC so in that point sure Xbox Desktop windows edition will always be ahead of the PS5, but I just hope PS5 obliterates Xbox Next gen, at least I wish...


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 13, 2019)

comput3rus3r said:


> all consoles are essentially low end pc's but with even less functionality.



Meh, Xbox doesn't appeal to me at all. The exclusives aren't my thing.


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 13, 2019)

LOL and with that I will show my PAINT skills made on a Xbox Windows Desktop:



Yeah, I know it's too damn amazing!!!.

Oh and be careful because Alexa Cube edition is always listening and be EXTREME CAUTION if you have talking parrots as they can buy random stuff out of amazon from this thing (that literally happened with the Alexa cylinder version) LOL.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Meh, Xbox doesn't appeal to me at all. The exclusives aren't my thing.


Microsoft knows that. Although the One X was more powerful than the PS4 Pro, they didn’t have the game’s to compete this generation. That’s why they bought 16 more game studios beginning in June 2018.If you’ve noticed, only 1 or 2 games have been released from those studios since. Also, Xbox Gamepass is one of the best subscription services on the market now. Not even PlayStation allows you to get first party games on day 1 through their cloud service. PS Now had to cut its price twice to even compete, even though they have probably triple the playerbase.

People might not want to admit it, but Xbox is preparing to make a big splash when this thing releases. They knew that hurt them last generation and they’re working to fix it. The only thing I don’t like is the name, and even that has a reason. The current rumor is there will be at least 2 new Xbox models (hence the Series name).


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 14, 2019)

Dagosty said:


> Exactly, because Xbox SX will be better than PS5, like the Xbox One X is kicking PS4 Pro in the ass so hard now, no real competition right.
> 
> The Digital Foundry videos between Xbox SX and PS5 will be so much fun to watch, like now between X and PS4 Pro.
> 
> ...


what do you mean by kicking ? for sure its not on sales at all, the main reason xbox lost all his costumers were 2 simple things, first the dreadful presentation on e3 of an always online console that couldnt play games offline and whatnot plus the 599 launch price scared many away, and second all their exclusives went to the pc which meant no reason at all to even own one, if microsoft keeps the same ideas this next gen will be the same and it wont matter which console is stronger because people will see no reason to own anything they can play or even stream the very scarce exclusives on pc and own a ps5.

Also xbox this gen gained nothing with the xboxonex because their sales went to crap and one x sold almost nothing, doesnt matter if you have the most powerful console if your costumer base was already alienated to the competition.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2019)

Vengenceonu said:


> Microsoft knows that. Although the One X was more powerful than the PS4 Pro, they didn’t have the game’s to compete this generation. That’s why they bought 16 more game studios beginning in June 2018.If you’ve noticed, only 1 or 2 games have been released from those studios since. Also, Xbox Gamepass is one of the best subscription services on the market now. Not even PlayStation allows you to get first party games on day 1 through their cloud service. PS Now had to cut its price twice to even compete, even though they have probably triple the playerbase.
> 
> People might not want to admit it, but Xbox is preparing to make a big splash when this thing releases. They knew that hurt them last generation and they’re working to fix it. The only thing I don’t like is the name, and even that has a reason. The current rumor is there will be at least 2 new Xbox models (hence the Series name).



I just... I mean, I don't know.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I just... I mean, I don't know.


Lol I’m not trying to convince you (that’s Microsoft’s Job), I’m just saying they know they fucked up. 

EDIT: As for me personally, I’m gonna sit and watch to see the exclusives before I decide to buy.


----------



## CORE (Dec 14, 2019)

It is a heavily restricted PC just Buy a PC and do everything including play XBOX Games with XBOX Pass.
Switch is pretty much a Tablet.
PS4 pretty much XBOX But wait it has worthy Exclusive Games.

But kind of like a Mac Pro was going for a while back with Console Design or is it still the same dont know dont care another Con.
Microsoft has just went to shit after 360.


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 14, 2019)

In my opinion M$ did the best job EVER, almost everything is on my PC so what best best could I ever have?

My friends buy the exclusive cross-buy games on their Xboxes and I can have them for free, I can play online for free, gamepass is also on PC and I don't care...

Hope M$ continues this amazing job and they better keep their exclusives coming to PC as this is the best thing they ever did since like EVER...

If just Sony was so cool as M$ in bringing all their exclusives to PC then hell yeah, I would only need a PC and save a lot of money in buying cheaper games, no subscriptions needed for online play... .

PS: Sadly the PC is also having a lot of problems all because of Oranges, Micro$hit store, Epic Fail store, Ubilolosoft store and many other upcoming garbageware which is sad, but anyway I don't play any game from them, I mostly only buy cheap indie simulation type of games on steam promotion or key shops or whatever and nothing from the known Triple A publishers since in my opinion they only make garbage games for years and totally killed the good old franchises...


----------



## _DrBecks_ (Dec 14, 2019)

I already own a Xbox Series X ... Look!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2019)

If it gets good games like the og Xbox and 360 had, then maybe I'll mod one to fit in my living room.


----------



## KiokiN (Dec 14, 2019)

They made a fucking PC.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2019)

_DrBecks_ said:


> View attachment 189873 I already own a Xbox Series X ... Look!


i got one too it keeps my room tidy as well


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 14, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> Also sure you pay more for a PC, but then you can add as many HDD's as you want, have all the software you want, do anything you want, have all the libraries of musics of a lifetime with much better sound quality and control (I have a good soundcard and a very high power 505W RMS 5.1 connected to the PC that shakes everything down) and a All-in-one machine like no other so it's definitely worth the price even though PC parts are now way more expensive than back in 2011 which is sad...


Well, that's the thing: I already have a perfectly working non-gaming laptop that's portable, runs everything smoothly and does all the things I want it to do (browsing, media, audio/video editing, programming, etc.) fantastically well =) With gaming PC, I'll have to pay twice the price (not counting the monitor) _and _lose portability for some arbitrary performance upgrade that I'll use only for games - at that point, I may as well just buy a console, which is what I do.

As for exclusives, situation is true for now, but honestly I doubt we'll see that many Xbox SX exclusives on PC next generation.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2019)

new feature just revealed!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2019)

Xbox series isn't too bad.Calling it the "one" was a huge troll for people who called the original Xbox the Xbox one.


----------



## nashismo (Dec 14, 2019)

I rather play the Gameboy Color... at least I know that I will have games to play. A powerful (or weak) box is nothing if it has no good games to play.


----------



## TankedThomas (Dec 14, 2019)

Looks like a nice, simple little box, but Microsoft's marketing is STILL bloody awful...

Still, all their games are now being made available on PC (and Steam, as well), so I still have no reason to buy an Xbox.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Dec 14, 2019)

Microsft, bring Steam to Xbox please.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Dec 14, 2019)

Snoy shills out in force in this thread.

Xbox Series X will do just fine, just like the first 3 Xbox systems.


----------



## twindtrout9783 (Dec 14, 2019)

Spoiler: Here is an idea. . .



Might as well buy one, rip the insides out, and put this motherboard in it.
And might as well add 64 Gigabytes of RAM and a Octa Core CPU.
Also stuff this in there as well, then get Windows 10 Pro and three 1080p Screens.

Or if you're rich, you could put this in there instead.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 14, 2019)

Just why?


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 14, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Just why?


Because thers still a massive market out ther for people aged 8 to 16 who ther parents buy a console for or teenagers who can't afford afford a decent pc - stating the obvious but a lot of gamers just want something ready to go and play


----------



## Viri (Dec 14, 2019)

I like to imagine one of the reasons of this giant box, is because of cooling. Microsoft still has PTSD of the first gen Xbox 360. I never did an Xbox 360 for years, because of RROD. I know now they fixed it in their remodel, but when I was younger, I had no idea. I assumed they all RROD, lol. So, I bought a Wii instead.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 14, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Because thers still a massive market out ther for people aged 8 to 16 who ther parents buy a console for or teenagers who can't afford afford a decent pc - stating the obvious but a lot of gamers just want something ready to go and play


I should clarify, my why was directed at the design. Why is that the final design? It looks like they just tried to make a PC and said, “Fuck it, it’s an Xbox now” and didn’t even finish making it look like an Xbox.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2019)

yoyoyo69 said:


> Microsft, bring Steam to Xbox please.


yeah they don't own steam soooooooo


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2019)

Its funny how we talk about putting it on the floor and it looks like a dehumidifier, because I literally have a dehumidifier next to my cabinet.

I guess I'm the target audience?


----------



## _DrBecks_ (Dec 14, 2019)

Let’s call it short Xbox SX


----------



## James_ (Dec 14, 2019)

I wonder if there going to be a limited edition that looks like an actual cardboard box


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 14, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Well, that's the thing: I already have a perfectly working non-gaming laptop that's portable, runs everything smoothly and does all the things I want it to do (browsing, media, audio/video editing, programming, etc.) fantastically well =) With gaming PC, I'll have to pay twice the price (not counting the monitor) _and _lose portability for some arbitrary performance upgrade that I'll use only for games - at that point, I may as well just buy a console, which is what I do.
> 
> As for exclusives, situation is true for now, but honestly I doubt we'll see that many Xbox SX exclusives on PC next generation.


Laptops sucks, dont care a single bit for them... I bought a expensive one back in 2012 and totally regret it and barely used it... their gaming performance-per-price is actually QUITE BIGGER than a desktop and I don't care taking a laptop anywhere with me, in fact that's so outdated that like a decade ago or more I saw lot of ppl on bars and crap like that with laptops, now for years I don't see a single one, everyone uses their phones\tablets...

The only ppl that currently use laptops here are mostly ppl on the university and even then I don't see them with the laptops out there like a few years ago, they mostly only use it for work at the university or at home to continue their work...


TCJJ said:


> Looks like a nice, simple little box, but Microsoft's marketing is STILL bloody awful...
> 
> Still, all their games are now being made available on PC (and Steam, as well), so I still have no reason to buy an Xbox.


I don't actually understand how can anyone say that super tall tower looks nice specially in this modern era where most houses will have space for short height things and not tall tower like things which are more to stay like in a PC desktop desk...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 14, 2019)

Nintendo makes a break into the professional Gaming Systems & takes on the Latest X-Box SX with the new Nintendo GameBox
(Yeah I know - Shorty photoshopped picture)


----------



## CORE (Dec 14, 2019)

CannonFoddr said:


> Nintendo makes a break into the professional Gaming Systems & takes on the Latest X-Box SX with the new Nintendo GameBox
> (Yeah I know - Shorty photoshopped picture)


I Think it Beautiful


----------



## leon315 (Dec 14, 2019)

comput3rus3r said:


> all consoles are essentially low end pc's but with even less functionality.


yep, all pc allows all kinds of controllers, emulators, video editing free multiplayer and ''free'' games, none of these things are available on consoles.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



yoyoyo69 said:


> Microsft, bring Steam to Xbox please.


pretty sure both M$ and STEAM has enough money to buy out each other's company, years ago there were rumours about M$ willing to buy STEAM but Lord Gaben said NO.


----------



## Alex658 (Dec 14, 2019)

Xbox Two:Scarlet or even Xbox Scarlet would have been better.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 14, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> The only ppl that currently use laptops here are mostly ppl on the university and even then I don't see them with the laptops out there like a few years ago, they mostly only use it for work at the university or at home to continue their work...


But.. that's kinda the point? You don't get laptop for "gaming performance-per-price", you get it to do PC-related things with comfort. The "only" people who use laptops are those who want to get shit done, be it college/uni students, web designers, CNC workers, etc. - something gaming PCs are an overkill for, and tablets/phones objectively suck at. If I already have a laptop, why would I want to replace it with an expensive, non-portable piece of clunk just to play some vidjas, when I can simply get a fancy 200$-300$ box, connect it to TV and be happy with it? Not saying that gaming PCs are inherently bad (they have their audience), but more that it's a matter of lifestyle more than anything.


----------



## tommasi (Dec 14, 2019)

Nice BBQ chimney


----------



## Forgotten_Email (Dec 14, 2019)

Xbox mini fridge.

That's all I wanted to say


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 14, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> But.. that's kinda the point? You don't get laptop for "gaming performance-per-price", you get it to do PC-related things with comfort. The "only" people who use laptops are those who want to get shit done, be it college/uni students, web designers, CNC workers, etc. - something gaming PCs are an overkill for, and tablets/phones objectively suck at. If I already have a laptop, why would I want to replace it with an expensive, non-portable piece of clunk just to play some vidjas, when I can simply get a fancy 200$-300$ box, connect it to TV and be happy with it? Not saying that gaming PCs are inherently bad (they have their audience), but more that it's a matter of lifestyle more than anything.


Like I said laptop for working purposes it's OK now laptop for gaming doesn't even enter in my dictionary, that's only for rich guys like LinusTechTips who keep getting all the latest shitty gaming laptops for free...

Laptop for gaming is garbage in terms of value and 0% upgradeability too since only very low number of laptops can have CPU and GPU upgrades and it tends to be on that gen only contrary to a desktop where I could even fit a RTX2080TI in my 2011 PC if I wanted even though it would never work any good on my old CPU and I would never ever buy any high end garbage stuff anyway since the performance-per-price on the highest end is always much lower and have ridiculous prices lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2019)

Sff desktop for pc gaming you can take with you.
Tablet/2in1 for lap, Cafe etc.

Very little reason to get a laptop these days when they're garbage for pc gaming and a tablet is much less cumbersome.


----------



## gameboy (Dec 15, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> But.. that's kinda the point? You don't get laptop for "gaming performance-per-price", you get it to do PC-related things with comfort. The "only" people who use laptops are those who want to get shit done, be it college/uni students, web designers, CNC workers, etc. - something gaming PCs are an overkill for, and tablets/phones objectively suck at. If I already have a laptop, why would I want to replace it with an expensive, non-portable piece of clunk just to play some vidjas, when I can simply get a fancy 200$-300$ box, connect it to TV and be happy with it? Not saying that gaming PCs are inherently bad (they have their audience), but more that it's a matter of lifestyle more than anything.



Unless youre buying a Nintendo Switch you're not gonna he paying $200-300 for a XBOX SEX or PS5. your gonna be paying for a regular PS4 or a XBOX S. These things are gonna come EXPENSIVE like $600-$1000 and prices for the Ps4Pro and XboxOX arent going to go down. Amd hasnt even shown a gpu close to 12teraflops yet. Thats a 2080ti which markets at $1100 alone.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 15, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Very little reason to get a laptop these days when they're garbage for pc gaming and a tablet is much less cumbersome.


Built-in keyboard and precise cursor, proper multi-window multitasking, tons of specific productivity software, as well as all sorts of unsurpassed drawing/composing/programming/modeling/editing/designing applications. Again, smartphones and tablets are good for multimedia or social networking on the go, but they suck *major *ass for pretty much any professional or creative purpose. Naturally you don't see a lot of laptops at cafes - that doesn't mean nobody uses laptops, it just means not many people feel like they should bring their work or creative endeavors there (cafe being a place for leisure and all), so more "casual" tech like tablets is more common in such places.



gameboy said:


> Unless youre buying a Nintendo Switch you're not gonna he paying $200-300 for a XBOX SEX or PS5. your gonna be paying for a regular PS4 or a XBOX S. These things are gonna come EXPENSIVE like $600-$1000 and prices for the Ps4Pro and XboxOX arent going to go down. Amd hasnt even shown a gpu close to 12teraflops yet. Thats a 2080ti which markets at $1100 alone.


$400-$500 max, I predict. Which is still way less than I would buy for a gaming PC with a monitor and accessories, so I'm sticking to my guns here.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 15, 2019)

Honestly, it is fun to make fun of the design, but the design is fine to me. It is the size I'm worried about. 



proffk said:


> there rumoured cheap diskless version.


Based on their last design, literally the same just without a disc slot.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 15, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Honestly, it is fun to make fun of the design, but the design is fine to me. It is the size I'm worried about.


Honently this is crazy as said before it's 2 and half gamecubes if tht is a problem you need to move to a bigger house


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 15, 2019)

gameboy said:


> Unless youre buying a Nintendo Switch you're not gonna he paying $200-300 for a XBOX SEX or PS5. your gonna be paying for a regular PS4 or a XBOX S. These things are gonna come EXPENSIVE like $600-$1000 and prices for the Ps4Pro and XboxOX arent going to go down. Amd hasnt even shown a gpu close to 12teraflops yet. Thats a 2080ti which markets at $1100 alone.



As far as I'm concerned, a lot of it is marketing speak at this point. Sure, they can _say _that their GPU is 12 teraflops, but really, let's see how it actually ends up playing out. With there supposedly being multiple versions of the Xbox SEX (I don't think the Youtube algorithm is going to consider giving advertiser money to videos that call it that), we're gonna have to wait and see what happens.

Not to mention, where Nvidia's concerned, while AMD has certainly, from what I've heard, backed Intel into a corner on the CPU side of things, there's still whatever Intel is planning on doing with their upcoming dedicated video cards, and it seems like, for all of its trying to do so, AMD just has never quite been able to absolutely cream Nvidia yet. Sure, there's some scandals like with the GTX 970 from 5 years ago, but AMD couldn't ever outdo them completely. They really would have to pull a Ryzen-esque upset on Nvidia, and considering that Nvidia seems to go up by 1,000 in series number every two years, it's likely that the PS5 and the Xbox SEX might not necessarily be ahead of the top gaming PCs of 2020.

Still, with a name like Xbox SEX, is there a more appropriate theme for it than this?


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 15, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> it's literally 2 gamecubes stacked ontop of eachother


Wouldn't that technically be a Wii. I think we're gonna need at least 6 GameCubes to match the Series X, lol


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 15, 2019)

unless it doubles as a linux pc or even windows it's too big


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> Wouldn't that technically be a Wii. I think we're gonna need at least 6 GameCubes to match the Series X, lol


a wii is metaphorically 2 gamecubes glued together, this is physically 2 gamecubes stacked together


----------



## TankedThomas (Dec 15, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> I don't actually understand how can anyone say that super tall tower looks nice specially in this modern era where most houses will have space for short height things and not tall tower like things which are more to stay like in a PC desktop desk...


Aside from this little thing called "subjectivity", I happen to like mini-ITX enclosures, and sometimes a plain, black box with minor embellishments is all I need.

But contrary to that, I have builds in larger PC cases (NZXT H500 and the giant Corsair Obsidian 1000), and more I'm going to buy and build in, such as the Phanteks Evolv Shift.

Besides, it's not "super tall". That's nonsense. And I don't know what kind of house you're living in that you can't fit a console vertically (not that you have to stand this one vertically, as Microsoft have already said).

So... does it _really_ matter that I think the new Xbox looks kinda neat...?


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 15, 2019)

The thing there's a difference between a computer desk which sometimes can take even behemoth size cases and a modern TV table which usually have no place for tall things like it, even if sideways it looks like 4x PS4 Pro to me or at least 3 and doesn't fit below my TV no mater what way I'd put it...


Pipistrele said:


> Built-in keyboard and precise cursor, proper multi-window multitasking, tons of specific productivity software, as well as all sorts of unsurpassed drawing/composing/programming/modeling/editing/designing applications. Again, smartphones and tablets are good for multimedia or social networking on the go, but they suck *major *ass for pretty much any professional or creative purpose. Naturally you don't see a lot of laptops at cafes - that doesn't mean nobody uses laptops, it just means not many people feel like they should bring their work or creative endeavors there (cafe being a place for leisure and all), so more "casual" tech like tablets is more common in such places.
> 
> 
> $400-$500 max, I predict. Which is still way less than I would buy for a gaming PC with a monitor and accessories, so I'm sticking to my guns here.


I already have all accessories and monitor and I will keep using my 2011 1080P Samsung Led LCD and don't give a damn upgrading it so soon... My PC case is fully modded and it's like from 2005 or 2006 that I bought it and I'm still using the same case and looks super damn good and it's material is super hard that I couldnt drill a hole for extra fans had to go to a friend's house with an industrial big driller and even that was kinda loosing power and he was like WTF is this made of lol, the case uses heavy thick steel, more than 20KG empty...

Anyway I'm going to wait for Next Gen release 1st before making a new PC so I won't be using current hardware, but next gen hardware or even wait for DDR5 since I'm still playing fine games for now on my 2011 PC that only took 1 single upgrade in the GPU and not for a high end one... And I have played so many free games in it that I could buy the PC more than 10 times lol... I will also be using the same PSU which is a Corsair AX750 80+ gold so I would only buy motherboard, CPU, GPU and ram and also eventually buy a bigger SSD since they are getting cheaper and start playing only on the SSD, but I can wait...

Didnt even had to buy Metro Exodus for the PS4 or Borderlands 3 and so many others ...


----------



## YOUCANTSTOPME (Dec 15, 2019)

"Xbox: Series X" is as clever as Sony calling the next PlayStation the "PlayStation: Series P".


----------



## Hern4ndeZzz (Dec 15, 2019)

TCJJ said:


> Besides, it's not "super tall". That's nonsense.



It's actually less tall than a vertical PS4. And by quite a bit.
According to IGN, it has the same total volume as an Xbox One S.

As always, people went crazy over nothing. The box is tiny.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 15, 2019)

Hern4ndeZzz said:


> It's actually less tall than a vertical PS4. And by quite a bit.
> According to IGN, it has the same total volume as an Xbox One S.
> 
> As always, people went crazy over nothing. The box is tiny.


Quite a bit think you need to buy a ruler


----------



## Hern4ndeZzz (Dec 15, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Quite a bit think you need to buy a ruler









And I think you need to be less of a troll, but we don't always get what we want, right?


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 15, 2019)

Hern4ndeZzz said:


> And I think you need to be less of a troll, but we don't always get what we want, right?


Quite a bit ain't an inch or so


----------



## CrAzYLiFe (Dec 16, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> The thing there's a difference between a computer desk which sometimes can take even behemoth size cases and a modern TV table which usually have no place for tall things like it, even if sideways it looks like 4x PS4 Pro to me or at least 3 and doesn't fit below my TV no mater what way I'd put it...
> 
> I already have all accessories and monitor and I will keep using my 2011 1080P Samsung Led LCD and don't give a damn upgrading it so soon... My PC case is fully modded and it's like from 2005 or 2006 that I bought it and I'm still using the same case and looks super damn good and it's material is super hard that I couldnt drill a hole for extra fans had to go to a friend's house with an industrial big driller and even that was kinda loosing power and he was like WTF is this made of lol, the case uses heavy thick steel, more than 20KG empty...
> 
> ...



Look at the disk drive... its about two disk drive slots in height, its not that bad


----------



## 3DPiper (Dec 16, 2019)

I think it doesn't matter what it will be called, what it will look like, or how much performance it will have and games that will be available,
everyone will dump on it anyway.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 16, 2019)

3DPiper said:


> I think it doesn't matter what it will be called, what it will look like, or how much performance it will have and games that will be available,
> everyone will dump on it anyway.


In as much as everybody dumps on everything (a healthy cynicism is a good thing) but they were fairly well liked with their 360 and original xbox, even the xbone has managed to recover somewhat from the utterly awful launch.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2019)

CrAzYLiFe said:


> Look at the disk drive... its about two disk drive slots in height, its not that bad


more like 3.5 5.25" drives in height.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 17, 2019)

Not as tall, but base on that pic, it is thicker than any recent consoles.


----------



## Obveron (Dec 17, 2019)

So MS is now saying the new gen is called simply Xbox.  Series X is just a sub model name.  They seem to be pretending this was their intention from the start, and the media got it wrong.  Of course it's likely MS is backpedalling after the name was universally panned, or due to the unfortunate abbreviations that were quickly used on the internet.

https://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-only-using-xbox-name-going-forward-2019-12?r=US&IR=T


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 17, 2019)

Obveron said:


> So MS is now saying the new gen is called simply Xbox.  Series X is just a sub model name.  They seem to be pretending this was their intention from the start, and the media got it wrong.  Of course it's likely MS is backpedalling after the name was universally panned, or due to the unfortunate abbreviations that were quickly used on the internet.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-only-using-xbox-name-going-forward-2019-12?r=US&IR=T


The company is a shambles and an embarrassment with the names of its machines after the 360 they need to start over and leave xbox behind its had its day


----------



## Obveron (Dec 17, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> The company is a shambles and an embarrassment with the names of its machines after the 360 they need to start over and leave xbox behind its had its day


MS stock is worth 3 times what it was worth 5 years ago.  It's hardly in shambles.  The Xbox brand took a big hit for its terrible (always online, media first, core gamers second, and high price kinect bundles only) Xbox One launch, but the brand earned back alot in the last couple years with it's focus on core gamers, x1x performance, backwards compat, and game pass.   I get that it's basically absent on Japanese exclusives which is gbatemp's bread and butter, but the Xbox brand is still strong in NA and UK markets.


----------



## DANTENDO (Dec 17, 2019)

Obveron said:


> MS stock is worth 3 times what it was worth 5 years ago.  It's hardly in shambles.  The Xbox brand took a big hit for its terrible (always online, media first, core gamers second, and high price kinect bundles only) Xbox One launch, but the brand earned back alot in the last couple years with it's focus on core gamers, x1x performance, backwards compat, and game pass.   I get that it's basically absent on Japanese exclusives which is gbatemp's bread and butter, but the Xbox brand is still strong in NA and UK markets.


Yr not getting the point I mean the names when history looks back and they see xbox one people are gonna think was tht the first xbox - ther a total embarrassment its not hard thinking of new unique name for a machine - this series name or whatever it means just makes it sound more silly - it's simple when make a machine you call it one word after the company like sega megadrive atari jaguar commodore amiga - Microsoft are bunch of bellends


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 17, 2019)

it's just called XBOX now 

no BS


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 17, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's just called XBOX now
> 
> no BS



Wow, how original


----------



## twindtrout9783 (Dec 18, 2019)

JFizDaWiz said:


> ...isn't going to fit under my TV or in the entertainment stand I have, so that's great.
> this isn't a PC, make it horizontal, not vertical!
> ...it won't fit but where is this SUPPOSED to go?


I don't have a clue. But looking at the size of the ROM-Drive, I'd say that it looks like it is the size 3 Xbox 360 Slims standing on their side, crammed together.


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 18, 2019)

CrAzYLiFe said:


> Look at the disk drive... its about two disk drive slots in height, its not that bad


All I know is I only have around 10cm under my TV and if the console is close to touch it it will also reflect light from the TV to whatever is in front and will look pretty bad, so from the 10CM a good height value can only go up to only around like 5cm max, My PS4 Pro is around 5.5cm and still has good clearance...

But when I upgrade the TV later I don't think I will even have space for the PS4, much less for that huge dehumidifier mini PC like tower and a bad looking one...


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lol kid. Tongue in cheek



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> yeah they don't own steam soooooooo




Lol kid. Tongue in cheek.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2020)

I fixed the name: seriesly microsoft?

or "seriesly xbox again!?"


----------

